# YELLOW poop???



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

UGH.... what could be causing this??

13 month old dd has had bright yellow poop... mostly yesterday and today. Not only that, but it smells different.... and its disgusting!!! I think I have changed 5 yellow poop diapers... JUST TODAY!!!!!!







: She usually only poops once a day, and its usually brown.... of course.

I can't necessarily think of anything new we've given her to eat. Oh wait.... well, its sort of not new (as I did it once before a long while ago).... but she did have some jello.







The yellow poop did not occur on any of the days when she ate the jello, though....

I also gave her a bite of kiwi the other day.... but again, not on the days that her poop has been yellow.

She is 90% breastfed... she only has little snacks of regular food. She has eaten nothing unusual today at ALL..... so why is her poop yellow????

Just like this --->







.... You open up that diaper, and she is covered in yellow....... just waiting to get you!!!







: Although I suppose the colour is a little bit closer to this --->







.... but seriously, YELLOW.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Ugh.... she just pooped again.... 30 minutes after the last one (if that long)....







.... I don't want to change another poopy diaper!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So, I guess this is number 6 or something.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Please..... no one knows?







I'm starting to get worried.... its still happening several times a day. She has not had any "normal" poop in probably... 4 days? This is not the breastfed baby yellowish poop....... her diarhhea is BRIGHT yellow.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

Too much dairy? I don't know, but keep us posted.


----------



## wordgirl (May 28, 2003)

did you eat anything unusual? since she's getting so much breastmilk still, could be she's reacting to something you ate. ?

or could be a virus. i suspect some of the time ds has "toxic poop" (yellow, weird/awful smelling, and burns his skin), it's viral, and the other times, he's gotten some dairy or something else he's sensitive to.

if you don't already, maybe try giving her probiotics to help straighten things out. and more binding foods if she'll eat them, to see if that changes anything.

::: lori


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I have not eaten anything new or unusual.

Neither has dd, really. Well, I gave her a tiny bite of kiwi... she didn't even really like it. I think the yellow poop may have started before that, though. She has had some peaches... they were from a jar, stored in white grape juice. I don't know about the timing of that? I just really don't know. And I don't understand how this is going on for like... 4 days. She hasn't eaten anything weird!

Even dairy... I don't know. I do eat some dairy, but not much at all. In fact, most of the dairy that I use is just in some other food that requires it (like milk in mashed potatoes).

We were pretty sick for at least a week though. We're still coughing from it, even though it seems to have passed. Could this be left over from being sick?

Oh, and about binding foods.... all she really eats are things like cheerios, rice chex, maybe some goldfish, mashed potatoes or a little pasta when we have it.... fruit is not eaten as often (I'm working on that though). So I would think her snacky little diet already is kind of binding.... :\


----------



## spacedog (Jan 3, 2005)

DD's poop always gets a little wierd when she is either teething or if she has something citrusy....
My mom said my poop would always be yucky when I was teething and I'd have a horrible diaper rash from it. Like in some babies it changes the pH levels in thier bowels, or pee...
I don't know how true this is.. but it seems to be the trend with my daughter..
Well now I"m gonna start worrying.... LOL I'll have to keep an eye on the thread

Andrea


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

yeah, i was coming on to say teething or growth spurt. if it's not hurting her, don't stress on it... poop comes in lotsa colors!

k


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Is it like an infant's breast milk poop? Is she nursing a LOT more lately?


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I have been wondering about her teething lately, but didn't connect it with the yellow poop. So I don't know.

Her poop is NOT like infant breast milk poop.... the difference being breast milk poop is yellow-brown..... this is BRIGHT SUNSHINE yellow, and smells so much worse. The smell has started to lessen, but the colour is the same.

Although she has been nursing more lately... like... constantly wanting to nurse for just a couple minutes at a time, and then taking off... and then back to nursing. On and off aaaaaaaaaaaaaaall day to the point of being kind of annoying.









I really hope its just teething. I will say that she seems healthy otherwise, but I'm starting to worry that she will get dehydrated.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

As long as she's nursing well, diarhea alone is unlikely to cause dehydration (according to Dr. Sears). Might she have gotten into something when you weren't looking? (yellow crayon, Mt. Dew?) What color was the jello?

Feed her a banana, see if that binds things back up a bit.


----------

